# Vote for your selected name #2



## antonherbst (5/11/17)

We have the following billet box to select a name for.
@Rob Fisher owner of this Awesome BB asked for a female name and these where the names that was nominated.
Athena - Goddess of wisdom
Diana - Wonder woman

This is just a voting poll and will close, 72 Hours from now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/17)

Lekker poll @antonherbst 
Am glad *Athena* is in the lead so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (5/11/17)

Silver said:


> Lekker poll @antonherbst
> Am glad *Athena* is in the lead so far



I will wait until all votes are cast before i vote. Maybe i could be a swing vote for the name. 

Doubt that very much as Athena is a solid name. 

Next we need to find a name for @TheV as Ivy was replaced with a new original BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (5/11/17)

I would rather go for "Scarlett" but if we had to settle for lower class names then "Athena" would be my choice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (5/11/17)

Option 3 - Who cares ?  

Just kidding , isn't there an Athena squonk mod already ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (5/11/17)

Daniel said:


> Option 3 - Who cares ?
> 
> Just kidding , isn't there an Athena squonk mod already ?



Athena pride 75w dna stab wood mod


----------



## antonherbst (5/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I would rather go for "Scarlett" but if we had to settle for lower class names then "Athena" would be my choice.
> View attachment 112391



Unfortunately the nomination of names for Robs BB is closed and this is for voting purposes only.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

A monday morning bump for the naming of the BB.


----------



## antonherbst (7/11/17)

23 hours left for voting.


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

11 hours to go. Almost there.


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Just to remind people what they are voting for ...

*Athena*






_vs_

*Diana*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/11/17)

@TheV - I spot your attempt at voter manipulation

The image that you are trying to depict of the Greek Godess is shamefull. Here are better ones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

Its a nice close one this. Soon we will have a name

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

I have not voted yet so i have the swing vote in my hands. In just under 3 hours we will know what the name is of the latest bb name


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/11/17)

Damn
This is quite close. 
Good luck @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

50 minutes and counting


----------



## Cor (8/11/17)

Its a tie thanx to me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

13 minutes and counting.


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/11/17)

Athena! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Athena!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the participation bot only poll votes are accepted.


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the participation bot only poll votes are accepted.



To the Pc I go then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

I am hereby anouncing that Diana has won the votes for your Billet box @Rob Fisher 

She will be named Diana from now. The wonder woman of vaping in your life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> To the Pc I go then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh sorry. Poll is closed. 14 minutes ago. Just as you posted the name it closed.


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/11/17)

Aaah well. 
Sorry Oom Rob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (8/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I am hereby anouncing that Diana has won the votes for your Billet box @Rob Fisher
> 
> She will be named Diana from now. The wonder woman of vaping in your life.
> View attachment 112704


Congratulations @Rob Fisher ... *Diana* is STUNNING


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Congrats @Rob Fisher
Diana is gorgeous!

Nice poll @antonherbst

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/17)

I can live with Diana. That is one hot chick. As is the Nugget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can live with Diana. That is one hot chick. As is the Nugget.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glad you like the name. Now for the other 11 to be named.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Glad you like the name. Now for the other 11 to be named.



Be home In a couple of days and we name the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Be home In a couple of days and we name the rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is going to be interesting.And keep this forum busy. 

Fortunately desember is close so lots of free time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

